# [SOLVED] Microsoft wireless mouse/kbd vs bluetooth and PS3

## SnowRaptor

Good evening!

I'm trying to make my PS3 controller work. I followed the wiki but couldn't get past  an error like

```
"sony: probe of 0003:054C:0268.0012 failed with error -28"
```

 when plugging the controller via USB.

I then decided to unplug the transciever for my Microsoft wireless keyboard/mouse combo (henceforth known as transciever), that's ID'ed by lsusb as

```
ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth
```

This made the controller work as expected and I was able to pair it to work via bluetooth and "play" a game in steam with it.

Then the mouse didn't work as I plugged the transciever. Keyboard worked fine, but no mouse. This was the output on /var/log/messages:

```

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig kernel: usb 2-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 12 using ehci-pci

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig kernel: usb 2-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0745

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig kernel: usb 2-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig kernel: usb 2-1.3: Product: Microsoft\xc2\xae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig kernel: usb 2-1.3: Manufacturer: Microsoft

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig kernel: input: Microsoft Microsoft\xc2\xae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3/2-1.3:1.0/0003:045E:0745.000D/input/input26

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig kernel: hid-generic 0003:045E:0745.000D: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Microsoft\xc2\xae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3/input0

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig kernel: input: Microsoft Microsoft\xc2\xae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3/2-1.3:1.1/0003:045E:0745.000E/input/input27

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig kernel: input: failed to attach handler kbd to device input27, error: -16

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig kernel: hid-generic 0003:045E:0745.000E: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft\xc2\xae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3/input1

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig kernel: input: Microsoft Microsoft\xc2\xae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3/2-1.3:1.2/0003:045E:0745.000F/input/input28

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig kernel: input: failed to attach handler kbd to device input28, error: -16

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig kernel: sysrq: Failed to open input device, error -16

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig kernel: input: failed to attach handler sysrq to device input28, error: -16

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig kernel: hid-generic 0003:045E:0745.000F: input,hiddev0,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Microsoft\xc2\xae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3/input2

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig mtp-probe[5277]: checking bus 2, device 12: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3"

Nov 24 02:23:45 ludwig mtp-probe[5277]: bus: 2, device: 12 was not an MTP device

```

Unplugging the bluetooth dongle and the transciever then plugging the transciever first made the mouse work, but BT didn't work. /var/log/messages follows:

```

Nov 24 02:43:22 ludwig kernel: usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 14

Nov 24 02:43:23 ludwig kernel: usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 13

Nov 24 02:43:23 ludwig acpid[2357]: input device has been disconnected, fd 18

Nov 24 02:43:23 ludwig acpid[2357]: input device has been disconnected, fd 19

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig kernel: usb 2-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 15 using ehci-pci

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig kernel: usb 2-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0745

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig kernel: usb 2-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig kernel: usb 2-1.3: Product: Microsoft\xc2\xae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig kernel: usb 2-1.3: Manufacturer: Microsoft

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig kernel: input: Microsoft Microsoft\xc2\xae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3/2-1.3:1.0/0003:045E:0745.0013/input/input32

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig kernel: hid-generic 0003:045E:0745.0013: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Microsoft\xc2\xae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3/input0

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig kernel: input: Microsoft Microsoft\xc2\xae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3/2-1.3:1.1/0003:045E:0745.0014/input/input33

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig kernel: hid-generic 0003:045E:0745.0014: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft\xc2\xae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3/input1

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig kernel: input: Microsoft Microsoft\xc2\xae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3/2-1.3:1.2/0003:045E:0745.0015/input/input34

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig kernel: input: failed to attach handler kbd to device input34, error: -16

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig kernel: sysrq: Failed to open input device, error -16

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig kernel: input: failed to attach handler sysrq to device input34, error: -16

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig kernel: hid-generic 0003:045E:0745.0015: input,hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Microsoft\xc2\xae 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3/input2

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig mtp-probe[5948]: checking bus 2, device 15: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3"

Nov 24 02:43:27 ludwig mtp-probe[5948]: bus: 2, device: 15 was not an MTP device

Nov 24 02:43:32 ludwig kernel: usb 2-1.2: new full-speed USB device number 16 using ehci-pci

Nov 24 02:43:32 ludwig kernel: usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0a12, idProduct=0001

Nov 24 02:43:32 ludwig kernel: usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Nov 24 02:43:32 ludwig kernel: Bluetooth: hci0 urb ffff88021a84fa80 submission failed (28)

Nov 24 02:43:32 ludwig kernel: Bluetooth: hci0 urb ffff8801e7fd8480 submission failed (28)

```

I noticed that this tranciever transciever seems to add a joystick device on /dev/input/js0. I added an udev rule recommended at the Arch forum that intends to make /dev/input/js0 mode 000, but that doesn't help in my case, where the PS3 controller seems to dispute this device with the MS mouse.

Any ideas on how to circumvent that and have moth the mouse and the BT dongle + PS3 controller woking simultaneously?

lsusb -v ov the transceiver and the BT dongle

```

Bus 002 Device 013: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x045e Microsoft Corp.

  idProduct          0x0745 Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth

  bcdDevice            6.56

  iManufacturer           1 Microsoft

  iProduct                2 Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           84

    bNumInterfaces          3

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Keyboard

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      57

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval               4

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength     295

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x000a  1x 10 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength     319

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 002 Device 014: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          224 Wireless

  bDeviceSubClass         1 Radio Frequency

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Bluetooth

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0a12 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd

  idProduct          0x0001 Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

  bcdDevice           31.64

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          177

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0019  1x 25 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0019  1x 25 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0021  1x 33 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0021  1x 33 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0031  1x 49 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0031  1x 49 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

```

kernel 4.2.0 config (just the BT part because of size, I'll send more of needed.

```

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_INTEL=y

CONFIG_BT_BCM=y

CONFIG_BT_RTL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_BCM=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_RTL=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_3WIRE is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCM is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_VHT is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

```

TL;DR: Microsoft wireless mouse 1000 XOR Bluetooth + PS3 controller work. How can I make them bot work at the same time?Last edited by SnowRaptor on Tue Nov 24, 2015 6:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SnowRaptor

Right after posting this, I found this fix:

 *Psi15 wrote:*   

> Basically all I needed to do was to activate
> 
> Improved Transaction Translator scheduling
> 
> found at
> ...

 

Worked perfectly  :Very Happy: 

Now Bluetooth and the PS3 controller work at the same time as the mouse.

----------

## AstroFloyd

I received a kernel message in dmesg similar to this for a wireless keyboard, where the keyboard worked but the trackpad didn't:

```
kernel: input: failed to attach handler kbd to device input27, error: -16 
```

It turned out this only happened when using one (ehci-pci) of my four USB ports for the wireless dongle; when using one of the other three USB ports (both ehci-pci and xhci_hcd), both keyboard and trackpad worked fine.

----------

